# And the award for strangest looking rat goes to...



## Grotesque

Peachfuzz! I normally adopt but this was a special case. She is 8 weeks old and came from a feeder breeder who was shutting down his operation. He was practically giving away rats. 

She is really really strange looking and the camera can't even do a good job of picking up just how weird she looks. 

She looks like no other rat he's ever bred or even seen. She is a dumbo double rex, possibly patchwork. I thought she was black eyed white but she actually has a couple barely visible black spots on the skin on her back though the peachfuzz covering those patches is white. 

She literally feels like a peach. Her fuzz feels exactly the same as a peach though the hair on her face is longer than the rest. 

Including the picture the breeder sent me and a picture of her resting on my boyfriend's chest. 





I will get more photos as I can because... believe me... she is quite the sight. 

I know she is going to be a medical nightmare. I am already paranoid about megacolon and possibly pregnancy. The breeder said that the males were removed just short of 5 weeks old so she was in a bin with just Mom and sisters... but I still have my guard up. She has a chubby tummy and is a bit pear shaped but nipples are not pronounced at all. 

Her abdomen seems a little harder than the other babies I've owned. Probably paranoid.


----------



## Gribouilli

Hope she will be fine and not pregnant. Is she friendly enough or skittish? Hopefully her quarantine will go smoothly. Have you decided how to call her yet? I takes me weeks to decide names lol.


----------



## Grotesque

Gribouilli said:


> Hope she will be fine and not pregnant. Is she friendly enough or skittish? Hopefully her quarantine will go smoothly. Have you decided how to call her yet? I takes me weeks to decide names lol.


Its Peachfuzz! Believe it or not, that's her name. It suits her. LoL 

Gribouilli, she is SO calm. I mean, she dashes around like a typical young female rat but loves to cuddle and will choose cuddles over playing. She doesn't seem sickly but time will tell.


----------



## Asteria

She looks like a cute little alien, so precious!


----------



## B'sMom

I actually think shes really cute. One of the cutest patchwork rats ive seen (I just love oddball animals lol) im curious to see how her fur changes as she gets older.


----------



## Grotesque

I had to convince her to drink from the water bottle. She didn't drink much. Also she is refusing food. I did manage to get her to drink a little Ensure from a syringe. I mean a LITTLE. Not even one syringe full. 

Hopefully she is just adjusting.  I'm worried about her already!


----------



## Asteria

She's only a little gal and she's made a big journey! You could just be a paranoid rat-parent (we all have moments like that). 

How is she doing now?


----------



## Gribouilli

Do you know what rat pellet she was on? Rats can be suspicious of new food until they smell it on the breath of other rats...maybe try something yummy like scrambled eggs or cooked pasta and if needed eat a little yourself so she can smell it on your breath. Hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## Grotesque

UPDATE: I woke up to her drinking from the water bottle. A few minutes later, I heard her munching on her food. False alarm, I guess. Probably just new home jitters. Also because of not eating for so long, her tummy is a bit slimmer so pregnancy seems a little less likely than it did yesterday. 

Her poops are healthy and she is pooping a LOT so I am not as paranoid about megacolon. 

She is still most likely poorly bred and I am prepared for the worst as far as medical. Poorly bred rats need love too and I'm just glad another feeder breeder is closing his doors. 

Her energy levels have increased. She isn't sitting still for pets as much anymore and is much more interested in zooming around and kamikaze jumping at random things and nearly giving her Mommy a panic attack thinking she is going to leap off the bed. She also obsessively plays with the fur on her face.


----------



## Ladylazerstar702

She sounds just like my peachy I was always told hairless rats have lower energy levels because they have to keep themselves warmer but she always has place to be, and at almost 6 months old she still popcorns every time she comes out to play. I hope your little girl is happy and healthy


----------



## Tierney

Ladylazerstar702 said:


> She sounds just like my peachy I was always told hairless rats have lower energy levels because they have to keep themselves warmer but she always has place to be, and at almost 6 months old she still popcorns every time she comes out to play. I hope your little girl is happy and healthy


That's so odd because my two hairless are the most active rats out of all the ones I've had! 

Peachfuzz reminds me of my little Georgia. I'm not sure what she was supposed to be but she's got a very very thin, sparse amount of dark hairs all over her body and muzzle. She reminds me of, well, testicles. But I love her.


----------

